# Purple/Yellow Double Crowntail on AB



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

By seller Chaba....There are a few for sale...Here is the one I like but can't buy now...  
Yellow & purple <3 <3 Are double tail crown tails rare? 










And Off Topic.... aaargggh I want him too!!!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow - that crowntail is awesome!


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

Here is the other one ... more defined split ....


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

2nd CT DBT is *MUCH* nicer.... 
id go for the plakat you have in first post!


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

Neelie - I would totally get the yellow/black one...Unfortunately, the naughty four letter words, "Cash" and "Room" prevent me. LoL ;-) Maybe I can convinced my mom to get
him for her new 5G. *evil grin*


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Omg, that purple/orange crowntail/plakat mix thing is awesome!!!! It even has a slight tail split!!


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Is it me though or do its scales look raised near its belly?


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hmm....Might be :-?....I thought it was just the angle of his body flexing ? They should have put a better image up ... I know fish are tricky to photograph (kinda like horse pix actually lol)


----------



## DazzleKitty (Nov 9, 2010)

I love the unique coloring! Don't usually care for yellow and purple together but it looks great on him.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

CrankyFish84 said:


> Neelie - I would totally get the yellow/black one...Unfortunately, the naughty four letter words, "Cash" and "Room" prevent me. LoL ;-) Maybe I can convinced my mom to get
> him for her new 5G. *evil grin*


jesus those words aren't even in my vocabulary haha.... :lol:
scratch them and you'll feel much better ;-)

na of course i understand what you mean BUT xmas is coming up and im sure there is some way to "wish for a fish" ;-);-);-)


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I really like the HMPK and CTDT!! I've never seen one that nice.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I've bought from him...not happy. His fish didn't last a month...I have one female from the 3 fish I bought from him.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah double tail crowntails are hard to find ESP the one I used to have he was so gorgeous a very vibrant orange and super long fins. I'll post a pic if I can find one.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

here was my DT CT


----------



## Miharu (Dec 6, 2010)

That yellow/purple coloration is totally drool worthy!! Not a big fan of the actual fish though!! would love that color on a nice big flashy Halfmoon!!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

wow, I love the coloring on the yellow/purple!


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

AnimalLover - he is so bright & pretty ! I <3 orange bettas too


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

weluvbettas said:


> Is it me though or do its scales look raised near its belly?


He _does_ look a bit bloated...


----------

